# Best wife ever!!!



## PMM88Jr (Apr 22, 2008)

For starters, my wife insisted that I open my first birthday present just after midnight. It was the beautiful humidor above. She even went so far as to begin the conditioning process and after my inspection i just needed to release some of the excess humidity. It was perfect by afternoon. She woke me up this morning excited to watch me open the rest. Next, was the Padron ashtray. Then, the Xikar titanium cutters and triple torch (I would have only expected one, not both).
I knew she worked hard getting cigars that I wanted, but the next gift blew me away:
Opus X Perfecxion No. 5 (x5)
Opus X Robusto
Opus X Petite Lancero
Then, we went to the B&M for me to choose some more:
Oliva Serie O Churchill
Casa Torano Lancero Maduro
AF Hemingway Short Story
Padron 1926 No. 2
Ashton VSG Corona (which I'm smokin' while I write this)
And from my brother:
DPG Series JJ Sublimes Maduro
Oliva Master Blend 3 Churchill

This was truly a special birthday. I want to thank aCIDhEAD for helping my wife with guidance and suggestions.


----------



## eggyellow (Apr 10, 2008)

Happy birthday indeed! enjoy those great gifts.


----------



## PMM88Jr (Apr 22, 2008)

p.s.-before pics. I feel just like George Jefferson...movin' on up...


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

*Thats Awesome!! You got a good family:biggrin:*


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Wow that is one great wife 4-sure .Happy birthday bro!!!


----------



## boomerd35 (Apr 24, 2007)

Wow that's a beautiful thing.


----------



## ibosmiley-cl (Apr 15, 2007)

Now THAT'S a gift!! NICE!


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Don't let that one get away bro - she's a keeper. Great job! Oh yeah - and happy birthday!


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Yep...she is a keeper! Nice gift there!!


----------



## koapoorpeople (Mar 26, 2007)

A very *NICE* birthday.


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Great gift,great wife!!


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Very very nice!! Shes a keeper. Happy birthday!


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

I can't wait for the day when my girlfriend starts buying me cigar related presents.

Happy Birthday!


----------



## g8trbone (Apr 26, 2007)

Man... that is awesome!!! Keep her around!


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

*got the same cutter lighter combo, you will appreciate the performance!*


----------



## sseagle (Jun 5, 2008)

Can I swap yours for mine in about 6 months?

Hell of a gift!


----------



## GotaCohiba (Aug 20, 2007)

If you ever want to do a trade let me know!!!
Not cigars, just wives!!!!
Your wife rocks!!!!


----------



## baba (Nov 5, 2007)

Happy birthday! You have educated your wife well, or she is incredibly observant. Great Gal - she is a keeper.


----------



## chinomalo (Feb 25, 2008)

Let me say it for the 1000th time..

Keep her!! Then give her your wishlist..


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

this is really a happy birthday!! Take care of your wive, she's look like one out thousant!!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

keep on to her. wow awsome pickups


----------



## gsmach1 (May 14, 2008)

Happy Birthday!! It's been said 1000 times but I must say you trully do have a GREAT wife. She did a great job on the gifts.


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

Sweet...great gifts, payback is gonna be hell!


----------



## slimm-cl (Apr 7, 2008)

That's an awesome gift...congrats man! You have an awesome family!


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

Happy Birthday!!! :dribble:


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

Keep her.....


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Very nice sticks.


----------



## TAmichael (Jun 12, 2008)

Awsome looking birthday gift like all has said in previous posts she is a definite keeper...


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Great gifts there!!! Happy Birthday


----------



## maduro4me-cl (Jun 11, 2008)

Great gifts! You are going to have to go all out when her birthday comes around.


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

Absolutely wonderful gifts. Very lucky guy...


----------



## Jason Brown (Nov 21, 2007)

Awesome presents!!!


----------



## htown (Jan 31, 2008)

Very nice!!


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

she put a lot of thought into that gift,


----------



## Darren's Godiva (Jul 16, 2007)

too cool. she did a great job.


----------



## boxer757 (Apr 18, 2007)

As you can tell by the posts above, the way into a CL member's heart is through cigars.

Awesome gift, just 1st class all the way!


----------



## shawn.knight (Jun 4, 2008)

Nice...very nice.....


----------



## forgop-cl (May 7, 2007)

Ok, you better ask her what she wants now.


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

congrats!
boy she went above and beyond
great stuff :dribble:


----------



## chip1922 (Jan 13, 2008)

Wow, give her a hug for me. Thats taking care of a guy right there. I just lucky my wife hasn't torched my humi.


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

holy crap! your wife is DA BOMB!!!


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Happy birthday - your wife is a real 'gem' (and that's probably what you'll be buying for her birthday!):lol:


----------



## CGARMAN23 (May 16, 2008)

Great gifts. Great wife. Great cigars. What else does a man want.


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Top shelf all the way


----------



## buttah (Jun 9, 2008)

Wow, nice score! So how big is that diamond she wants for her birthday?


----------



## nativetexan_1 (Jan 1, 2008)

All I can say is, "Wow! What a gal."


----------

